# anxiety, depression, women with IBS



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Dig Dis Sci 2003 Feb;48(2):386-94 Related Articles, Links Anxiety and depression are related to autonomic nervous system function in women with irritable bowel syndrome.Jarrett ME, Burr RL, Cain KC, Hertig V, Weisman P, Heitkemper MM.Department of Biobehavioral Nursing and Health Systems, University of Washington, Seattle, Washington 98195, USA.This study compared women with irritable bowel syndrome who had a history of an anxiety or depressive disorder to those without symptoms of either disorder on indicators of cardiac parasympathetic activity, autonomic nervous system balance, and general autonomic activity. The Diagnostic Interview Schedule was used to determine anxiety or depressive disorders, and a Holter monitor was used to record R-R intervals over 24 hr. A similar comparison was done with healthy controls. Among women with irritable bowel syndrome, those with a positive history had lower parasympathetic and general activity throughout the 24-hr period than did women without a diagnosis. Indicators of autonomic balance were slightly higher in women with a positive history compared to those without a history. Similar differences were seen in controls. Thus, a history of anxiety and depressive disorders is associated with lower parasympathetic activity, both in women with IBS and healthy controls. Further exploration is needed to understand if lower parasympathetic activity influences the pain and stool pattern changes seen in persons with irritable bowel syndrome.tom


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Tom,What is meant by autonomic nervous system function?Also, what is cardiac parasympathetic activity?


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Can someone help me understand the medical research posted above by trbell?I would really like to know if it has any bearing on my life, but I need help deciphering the medical jargon.Can anyone help?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry I didn't respond but I don't visit this forum very often. I'm not very good at explaining these things but maybe if I ask this in the main section someone can hel?tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi,I am not a doctor or a scientist and am approaching this response purely as a sufferer with some pertinent experiences.I have been diagnosed with parasymathetic nervous system malfunction. I also have been diagnosed with clinical depression and generalized anxiety disorder.... and I have also been diagnosed with IBS.As I understand it, the autonomic nervous system consists of the parasympathetic nervous system and the sympathetic nervous system.The parasympathetic nervous system is what controls involuntary smooth muscle responses in the body such as digestion, respiration, heart beat... etc.All of the above are related and more research is needed to understand the delicate balance and interplay... but one affects the other and vice versa.That is all that I know.Eric.... are you about?Evie


----------

